

Jool – stateful NAT64 for Linux - magg
http://www.jool.mx/

======
0x006A
How does it compare to
[http://www.litech.org/tayga/](http://www.litech.org/tayga/)

~~~
0x006A
To answer myself:
[http://www.jool.mx/intro.html](http://www.jool.mx/intro.html) points out
tayga is stateless. When you don’t have an IPv4 address for every node you
want to publish to the IPv4 side, you might be forced to use a “stateful”
NAT64 instead: Jool

